# Why can't the press leave Sirius XM alone for just a little while?



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Right before the deal was signed with Malone he was seen as the guy in the White Hat saving Sirius XM. Now since the deal has been signed he is now being seen as yet another person waiting for Sirius XM to go BK just at a later date  No wonder the company's stock won't go anywhere! I feel so sorry for the shareholders and now my Lifetime sub may be back on life support again


----------



## MentalMidget (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been following a lot of stocks lately and XM was one of them.

When you check their financials on google, it only goes back to 2004. But every single year they were in the red by A LOT!

Has XM/Sirius ever shown a profit?


----------

